# Blazer Bay 2420 GTS / Evinrude 300 G2!



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

Congratulations Mr. Carson! This one is headed to the water.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

wow, love the fishing platform. This is what i want. simple but elegant.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Really like it. Would love to hear numbers on this setup.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet simple fishing machine, what kinda sped on the g2 300?


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

That is one slick sled!!!!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice, super clean


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Love the simple and clean layout. Really like the gray on white non skid!!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet sled!


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

*Numbers*

We are testing a few props and soon as we are done we will post final numbers. So far the numbers are great, but think they will be even better with the prop we are waiting to get here. I won't give top end yet, but I can tell you with the prop that we are running right now we are getting 55 - 56 MPH @ 4500 RPMS. We have room to go up in pitch because it can turn too many RPMS with the current one.

We will post more information next week, but in a couple of weeks we will have this boat along with a few others in the water for demo rides.

Waypoint Marine
Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## dallasmn26 (May 15, 2010)

Waypoint can you send me pricing info on this same setup


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

man, that's a pretty boat. Really like the GTS hulls. Might have to get down there and wet test a 2220 GTS.


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

*Demo Day*

We will have this boat in the water for demo rides on Sunday 02/22/15 from 10 am - 4 pm.


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

This rig will be in the water this Sunday for our demo ride along with others with the new G2 at Marker 37 in Corpus Christi. Want to know what all the hype is about with the new Evinrude G2? Come out this Sunday and see for yourself!

Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice rig


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

WaypointCC said:


> We are testing a few props and soon as we are done we will post final numbers. So far the numbers are great, but think they will be even better with the prop we are waiting to get here. I won't give top end yet, but I can tell you with the prop that we are running right now we are getting 55 - 56 MPH @ 4500 RPMS. We have room to go up in pitch because it can turn too many RPMS with the current one.
> 
> We will post more information next week, but in a couple of weeks we will have this boat along with a few others in the water for demo rides.
> 
> ...


Final numbers?
Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Well done!

Lets here Perf Data. Gonna get to run it soon?


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

What did the performance #'s end up being?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

numbers?


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

Nice looking Blazer Bay, love the colors.


----------

